# Passed on...



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 17, 2017)

So this might be a long/short story of my baby girl Lani. A chocolate lab we got as a puppy in Hawaii. Dad was a silver lab mom was chocolate. This isnt a silver lab debate...

My girl was put down today. It was a long road and I wil keep it short for those of you that have labs as a question to ask your vet if you get in my shoes.

Look up elbow displasia. This is what my vet and family thought we were dealing with. Her front left arm was giving out and she ended up in a lot of pain.

Turns out it was spinal cancer and too far gone to operate.

We only learned this after I took her to the vet to be put down for pain and her quality of life and they recommended a rescue due to cost of treatment to find out the reason and to treat it. We payed as much as we could for alternate treatments hoping for the best results.

The rescue accepted her and I drove from Savannah to Charlotte NC to surrender her over to the rescue with out a promise of ever seeing her again. 

At first they seemed optimistic and were working with us to actually be willingly given her back and agree on a payment plan as we could over time. Unfortunatly we learned today that the news was not good. After an MRI they disovered the cancer. 

This is why I am taking the time to write this. Just because your baby is limping dont assume it is a leg/elbow isolated issue. Ours turned out to be cancer and probably started at around 3 years old. (DO NOT start the breeder topic) Its not why I am starting this. Hind sight gets everyone everyone.

This is to inform new pup owners to a limp leg might not be what they think. Might not be a simple muscle strain. And ask as many questions and run as many tests as you can as soon as possible. 

My two little ones now know their first protector is in heaven as an angel. That wasnt easy. And we will be donating to the rescue that paid way more than we could afford to try and save her. We will donate as much as long as we can as much as we can. They do great things and I wont mention them only because I dont want to violate a rule I am not sure of... 

This is a chopped short story. Its the gist of what we have been through. Please dont critique. Its for future knowledge for pet owners.



My girl is at peace.. she like so many others will not be forgotten. Maybe this will help yall in future vet visits.

G0ne.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 17, 2017)

I feel for you and your kids.
Cancer is a tough nut to crack, even in the best of situations.


----------



## flatsmaster (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry for ur loss .... it's a shame that such loving loyal animals don't get more time


----------



## GAGE (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GADawg08 (Apr 19, 2017)

sorry to hear man. I too had to put my 12 yr old chocolate lab down a few months ago due to prostate cancer. FYI, for anyone with a male, get them neutered!! This pretty much eliminates any chance of prostate cancer according to my vet. Had I known this, I would have definitely had it done when he was younger. But at 12 yrs old, I guess that's about average for labs


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear this Adam.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 19, 2017)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2017)

Prayers for u and your family.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It is never easy but we usually always have another one. Still have Molly our 90lb less then a year old black lab/mix? rescued pup. Makes us think she got to our fam for a reason in some way. She has seperation anxiety but is settling in as the days go. Lani was a momma to her.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.  Pups get way in our hearts!


----------

